# FFFF pumice powder



## Ian (4 Aug 2010)

Can anyone tell me where to buy FFFF grade of pumice powder.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Woodfinish Man (5 Aug 2010)

You could try Techfil Europe Ltd Maidstone, Kent. ME20 7QZ 01622 717780. That's where we get our pumice FF from.

Ian


----------



## Ian (5 Aug 2010)

Hi Ian

Thanks!

Is FF fine enough for french polishing?

Ian


----------



## Woodfinish Man (5 Aug 2010)

We've never had any complaints and have been supplying it for many years.


----------



## Ian (5 Aug 2010)

Hi Ian

I didn't see it on your website, could you post the link please.

cheers

Ian


----------

